# Safe Driving App Now Available for Android Smartphones



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Safe Driving App Now Available for Android Smartphones*

ZoomSafer Prevents Texting While Driving for BlackBerry and Android Smartphone Users

LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--ZoomSafer announced today at the 2011 Consumer Electronics Show that its innovative safe driving software is now available for Android™ phones, the fastest-growing smartphone platform in the world.

"Governments throughout the world continue to pass new laws to combat distracted driving, but drivers still endanger themselves, their passengers, and their employers by texting, emailing and talking without using hands-free services," said ZoomSafer CEO Matt Howard. "Android-based smartphones are surging in popularity and we are excited to offer our patented software to Android users seeking to prevent distracted driving."

ZoomSafer® client software installed on smartphones automatically launches when you begin to drive and automatically turns off when you are finished driving. ZoomSafer's patented on-device software can be configured to trigger using in-vehicle telematics or Bluetooth® systems, as well as phone-based GPS services. Once triggered, the ZoomSafer software disables emailing and texting and manages other inbound and outbound communications based on client-controlled and administered policies. Popular policy options include the ability to make and receive hands-free phone calls and an auto-reply function, which sends messages to let others know that the user is driving.

Those interested in participating in the beta should click on the "ZoomSafer Beta for Android" link on the ZoomSafer website.

ZoomSafer software works on Android devices running 2.2 OS or higher and is also currently available on BlackBerry devices. For more information or to participate in the Android beta, please visit ZoomSafer at CES in the Las Vegas Convention Center North Hall, Booth #2334 or at www.zoomsafer.com.

source


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I think every cell phone should be equipped with an app such as this.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I think every cell phone should be equipped with an app such as this.


No real point in doing that, it is very easy to uninstall any app from a phone. There even are apps for doing that.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I think every cell phone should be equipped with an app such as this.


Especially teenagers. Parents should seriously consider this. Did you see that Mythbusters showed that driving while talking/texting on a cell phone is more dangerous than driving drunk. At least drunks are generally trying to pay attention to what is going on.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

What I've never understood is why it is more distracting to talk on the phone than it is to talk to a passenger? I realize that it IS more dangerous, I just can't figure out why.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sometimes the passenger is more aware of the driving than the driver.
I know that is true when my wife is driving. I'm very aware of the road. 

A group of passengers or one that does more than talk can be a problem. But usually they see the road and know when you're in a situation that needs more concentration. Someone on the phone is not ... and often they demand your full attention even though they know you have more important things to do (like drive!).

At least, that's my opinion. The app is a nice reminder.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> What I've never understood is why it is more distracting to talk on the phone than it is to talk to a passenger? I realize that it IS more dangerous, I just can't figure out why.


Of futzing around with stereo, gps, ipod/mp3 player, bluetooth connected everything, eating, turning to yell at kids in the backseat, blah blah.. etc. It all adds up to the fact that automakers are putting more reasons to be distracted while driving a car. :nono2:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

#1 - Guess this sucks if you're a passenger in the moving car.

#2 - Unlike some, I can't count the number of times I've said "hold on" when talking on my cell and driving because something happened in front of me that demands a little more of my attention. To put it another way, I'm the guy who WILL allow the drink to spill rather than cause an accident while trying to 'save' the drink.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

So do y'all think hands-free is safer than hands-on for phone calls? If safer, is it safe enough (on par with normal distractions like kids, stereo, etc as mentioned above)?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Vlingo now has an in car feature beta that when enabled will read your txt messages to you.

They are planning much more.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> Vlingo now has an in car feature beta that when enabled will read your txt messages to you.
> 
> They are planning much more.


Do does:
http://www.ispeech.org/
I used to use the drivesafely app with my Blackberry, works well.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The safest way to drive is to (a) not do anything involving some type of communications, even listening to music or talk radio, and (b) at least every two hours take a 10 minute break that involves stopping your vehicle, getting out, and moving around.

Of course, it might be possible to operate a big rig while simultaneously texting, peeing into a bottle, changing the radio station and chatting with the hitchhiker you picked up at your last stop yesterday.:sure:


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> What I've never understood is why it is more distracting to talk on the phone than it is to talk to a passenger? I realize that it IS more dangerous, I just can't figure out why.


Actually, I've heard that hands-free talking on the phone is on par with talking to a passenger. But, who's going to champion driving with only 1 person in the car, just for safety?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

How would this distinguish between a driver using a device and a passenger using one.? How can it block the drive but allow the passenger(s)?


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> Vlingo now has an in car feature beta that when enabled will read your txt messages to you.


H_O_T!! I will be getting the pro version of this for myself and my family.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> How would this distinguish between a driver using a device and a passenger using one.? How can it block the drive but allow the passenger(s)?


It is optional software ... the passenger can turn it off. The driver can too, but this is meant for an aid for those who want it. Similar to the feature on my GPS that can turn off the screen under certain conditions (eg: over preset speed) or warn when breaking the speed limit.

This would be easier than needing to manually disable the features and remembering to enable them after the drive.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It's like a Jerry Seinfeld comedy routine.. Rather than stop performing the dangerous task (like skiing into trees), we try to automate a safety procedure (like a helmet).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> It is optional software ... the passenger can turn it off. The driver can too, but this is meant for an aid for those who want it. Similar to the feature on my GPS that can turn off the screen under certain conditions (eg: over preset speed) or warn when breaking the speed limit.
> 
> This would be easier than needing to manually disable the features and remembering to enable them after the drive.


I live near an Interstate and I constantly see folks driving at about 40MPH while talking on their phones, hand held or integrated phones. My car has OnStar and it's own Verizon number, and the only time I use it is when I'm parked, unless someone calls me and then I tell them I'll call them when I pull over. Even that is a distraction. Bending over to use the radio is a distraction. I only buy cars that have the radio controls on the steering wheel and I consider that a distraction too, but it's not as bad as looking at a display well below the level of the windshield.

I don't see how anyone can carry on a phone conversation and drive at the same time. This is a major distraction and should be outlawed. In NJ, it is illegal to use a hand held phone while driving for calls or texts. My son was hit by a young woman who was playing with her nav system that was fastened by suction cups on the windshield. She broke so many laws that the police officer didn't know where to start. It's illegal in NJ to have anything affixed to your windshield that obstructs your view. That includes items hanging from your rear view mirror. The laws have been on the books for many years, well before the advent of nav systems.

I also don't get why car manufacturers are allowed to put large video displays on the dashboards. All it takes is a split second of distraction when driving at interstate speeds to have an accident. That's what I like about OnStar navigation. It's voice only, except for the text that appears on the speedometer that I ignore. Why do people think they can read a map while driving and why do car makers put those maps in the middle of dashboards?

Let me say this clearly: I think anyone who texts while driving is a moron and should lose their licenses if caught. If the texting while driving causes loss of life the moron should be charged with vehicular homicide. Situational awareness is extremely important when driving and if someone is texting or even punching in a number they can't possibly be fully aware of what is going on around them. Anyone who replies to this post and says they can drive and text will be treated as morons.

Rich


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe we should outlaw having passengers in the car, because, after all they could talk to us and distract us. Perhaps we should disallow children in a car. Maybe we could ban heater and A/C in a car because it's a distraction to adjust. How far should we go?



rich584 said:


> I live near an Interstate and I constantly see folks driving at about 40MPH while talking on their phones, hand held or integrated phones. My car has OnStar and it's own Verizon number, and the only time I use it is when I'm parked, unless someone calls me and then I tell them I'll call them when I pull over. Even that is a distraction. Bending over to use the radio is a distraction. I only buy cars that have the radio controls on the steering wheel and I consider that a distraction too, but it's not as bad as looking at a display well below the level of the windshield.
> 
> I don't see how anyone can carry on a phone conversation and drive at the same time. This is a major distraction and should be outlawed. In NJ, it is illegal to use a hand held phone while driving for calls or texts. My son was hit by a young woman who was playing with her nav system that was fastened by suction cups on the windshield. She broke so many laws that the police officer didn't know where to start. It's illegal in NJ to have anything affixed to your windshield that obstructs your view. That includes items hanging from your rear view mirror. The laws have been on the books for many years, well before the advent of nav systems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> Maybe we should outlaw having passengers in the car, because, after all they could talk to us and distract us. Perhaps we should disallow children in a car. Maybe we could ban heater and A/C in a car because it's a distraction to adjust. How far should we go?


If you inferred all that from my post, perhaps you're not the ideal driver....:lol:

Rich


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Rich, there are people out there who cannot walk and chew gum at the same time. Likewise there are people out there who shouldn't be on the interstate all by themselves.

I've had a cell phone since the late 1990s and myex-wife has had one a bit longer than that. Number of accidents we've gotten into: 0

My friend's daughter, on the other hand, can't seem to handle jsut the regular rules of the road - never mind if there's a passenger or even so much as a radio.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

djlong said:


> Rich, there are people out there who cannot walk and chew gum at the same time. Likewise there are people out there who shouldn't be on the interstate all by themselves.
> 
> I've had a cell phone since the late 1990s and myex-wife has had one a bit longer than that. Number of accidents we've gotten into: 0
> 
> My friend's daughter, on the other hand, can't seem to handle jsut the regular rules of the road - never mind if there's a passenger or even so much as a radio.


My posts about these issues are generalizations. I know that specific people are capable of situational awareness and some people don't even know what that means. I think Derek Jeter is a perfect example of an individual with great situational awareness and I have no doubt that he could talk on the phone and drive. What I see on the Interstate just a mile or so from my house leads me to believe that DJ is in the minority of drivers in that respect.

*ebaltz* made a comment a couple of posts ago that I actually agreed with. I'd rather drive by myself and minimize the distractions as much as possible. I've had car phones since they came out and did use them quite a bit at first, but I could see the dangers in using them while driving and stopped using them when moving.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rich584 said:


> I think Derek Jeter is a perfect example of an individual with great situational awareness and I have no doubt that he could talk on the phone and drive. What I see on the Interstate just a mile or so from my house leads me to believe that DJ is in the minority of drivers in that respect.


How did Derek Jeter get in to this conversation? (Although I consider the reference timely as I saw him shot in a movie I watched yesterday.)

There are people who are better multitaskers than others. If you can't handle distractions and driving then I applaud you for trying to eliminate such distractions from your driving. The app noted in this thread is a TOOL that assists drivers in automatically eliminating a distraction.

There are times where I wished that Driver's Ed would teach distracted driving instead of teaching abstinence. It is almost like having parallel worlds ... the one you learn to drive in and the one you end up driving in the first time the instructor leaves the car. New drivers are left to figure out the distractions on their own with little or no training (other than abstinence).

For example: Every car I've ever driven has had a cup holder. Some place to place a beverage within reach of the driver for them to consume while in the driver's seat of the car. But no one ever taught me how to drink and drive - so the first few times I raised a pop can it wasn't pretty. Eventually I figured out how to do it while still seeing the road. (I don't believe there is an app to teach or prevent that.)

In a perfect world perhaps no one would ever do anything distracting behind the wheel of a car ... this world isn't perfect. After a few decades of driving I've learned how to handle distractions ... whether it comes from passengers, equipment, billboards, rainbows or any other source. And have had no accidents related to distractions.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> How did Derek Jeter get in to this conversation? (Although I consider the reference timely as I saw him shot in a movie I watched yesterday.)


As an example of a person with great "situational awareness". I could have listed many quarterbacks too, but having played SS myself for a long time, I can appreciate Jeter and I'm constantly impressed by his awareness of what's going on in the game and that he always knows where the ball belongs, once he has it.

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

All the so-called helper apps in the world won't protect us from the habitually multi-tasking distracted driver. Those who are eating, drinking, applying makeup, doing their hair, searching the glove box, reading directions, listening to music or talk radio, all while reading or listening to email and audible tweets at 70 mph are just as dangerous as the drug or alcohol impaired driver. Just the simple act of invoking a helper app while underway is potentially distracting to a driver.

Now, imagine a driver doing all of the above and more while operating an 30-ton 18-wheeler at highway speeds.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The odd thing for me is that, of what few accidents I've been in since I got my license 32 years ago, none of them involved distracted driving.

I hit a black ice patch while taking a left turn and slid into a guard rail.

I cracked a headlight lens when the woman in front of me on the off ramp came to a dead stop with nothing or nobody else around.

Backing out of a mall parking space with vans on both sides, I grazed a car that passing behind me because I didn't see it until too late.

Coming over a hill under the 40MPH speed limit I saw cars all over the road and ended up rear-ending a station wagon. No time to stop and there were cars even on the shoulder. Didn't even get cited by the cop for that one. Managed to minimize the damage by putting my car at an angle.

On the flip side, I've lost a few drinks and the occasional burger to fumbling in those same 30+ years. Never have I forgotten the primary job - driving. Everything else is secondary.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

djlong said:


> The odd thing for me is that, of what few accidents I've been in since I got my license 32 years ago, none of them involved distracted driving.
> 
> I hit a black ice patch while taking a left turn and slid into a guard rail.
> 
> ...


Your post made me think. I've been driving since I was eleven and I've never had an accident...sober. I don't drink anymore, but when I did, I turned into Mario Andretti and thought I could drive like him. Had a few beauties.

Having said that, I expect to have an accident soon, with my luck...

Rich


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

In the latest CM7 nightly there is a "Math Problem" feature that has to be solved before sending a SMS. It is optional, but if it is mandatory that would reduce texting while driving.
Actually it's part of a feature to prevent sending a txt to a wrong person.


----------

